# Cocktails Anyone?



## Roll_Bones (Feb 26, 2017)

I drink very little if any hard liquor.  My wife ever so concerned with weight and how beer fills one up prefers a cocktail.
We have no bar and just keep liquor on hand in case we have a guest that might like a drink.  My wife just usually pours a drink on occasion. Mixing liquor (Vodka) with a fruit type juice. 
I want to buy a cocktail shaker, strainer and glass to go with the shaker. So I can make her a Martini or other cocktail.

I have looked around and see the two main types.  The "all in one" shaker and strainer and the separate shaker, with separate strainer and a glass to shake with required. I like option #2. The more professional type?
Does anyone have a suggestion?  
Quality?
None show stainless steel thickness, only ounces it will hold. It looks like an insulated (double wall SS shaker) is important.

Thanks once again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2017)

I haven't seen a one-piece shaker and strainer, but I haven't looked (we already have a traditional set). How would you get ice into it? One of the reasons to use a shaker is to cool the ingredients with ice and then strain it out to keep it from watering down the drink as it melts. 

The thickness of the stainless steel is not important. The liquid is only in it long enough to shake it and pour out the drink. 

If your wife likes fruity drinks, take a look at the Cosmopolitan. I love them  I use apple-cranberry juice because I like it a little sweeter. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/cosmopolitans-recipe


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 26, 2017)

No need to put lipstick on a pig.  A plain SS container with a built in strainer and a cap is all you need.  The point of the shaper is to mix the ingredients with a lot of ice to chill the liquid quickly.  Then you strain it to get the liquid and leave the ice behind.  The drink isn't in the shaker long enough to need insulation.  It's typically not a storage vessel.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2017)

I knew someone once who preferred vodka and always kept a bottle in the freezer.  Of course, it didn't freeze but it was plenty cold to mix for such things as vodka martinis, etc.  The same cold be done for other alcoholic beverages.  At least you'd get a head start on the chilling process.

Andy is correct.  The primary reason for a shaker and strainer are to combine the ingredients with ice, then strain so you have a "pure" drink left.

Love the lipstick comment, Andy.  Made me laugh out loud.


Hey, Roll...just watchTom Cruise in _Cocktail_ for a tutorial!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 26, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't seen a one-piece shaker and strainer, but I haven't looked (we already have a traditional set). How would you get ice into it? One of the reasons to use a shaker is to cool the ingredients with ice and then strain it out to keep it from watering down the drink as it melts.
> 
> The thickness of the stainless steel is not important. The liquid is only in it long enough to shake it and pour out the drink.
> 
> ...



The reasoning for the insulation is so the hands do not assist in melting the ice. I read that.  I'm not stating it as fact.  But it does make sense.
Yes, she likes Cosmopolitans. Thanks.



Andy M. said:


> No need to put lipstick on a pig.  A plain SS container with a built in strainer and a cap is all you need.  The point of the shaper is to mix the ingredients with a lot of ice to chill the liquid quickly.  Then you strain it to get the liquid and leave the ice behind.  The drink isn't in the shaker long enough to need insulation.  It's typically not a storage vessel.



Yes, Andy I know the why's. I'm looking for buying advice.
I don't have a plain SS container with a built in strainer and cap.



Katie H said:


> I knew someone once who preferred vodka and always kept a bottle in the freezer.  Of course, it didn't freeze but it was plenty cold to mix for such things as vodka martinis, etc.  The same cold be done for other alcoholic beverages.  At least you'd get a head start on the chilling process.
> 
> Andy is correct.  The primary reason for a shaker and strainer are to combine the ingredients with ice, then strain so you have a "pure" drink left.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I saw the movie.  I get why I need one.  I even know how to use one.  I just wondered if anyone had a buying suggestion.
I have been all over the internet and could order one right now.  But I'm always looking for reinforcement from you pros!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 26, 2017)

Roll_Bones said:


> The reasoning for the insulation is so the hands do not assist in melting the ice. I read that.  I'm not stating it as fact.  But it does make sense.
> Yes, she likes Cosmopolitans. Thanks...
> 
> Thanks. I saw the movie.  I get why I need one.  I even know how to use one.  I just wondered if anyone had a buying suggestion.
> I have been all over the internet and could order one right now.  But I'm always looking for reinforcement from you pros!


In my opinion, it won't be in the shaker, or in your hands, long enough for that to be a problem. Sometimes statements like that are a marketing gimmick, since presumably an insulated container would cost more. 

I don't think there are any major differences among the choices for this particular item. I would just go for the one with the best price.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm in Kentucky and, of course, bourbon is often the choice for hard liquor requests.  Don't mess with our bourbon.  

Bourbon and branch is a common requested drink.  Some dipped and dyed bourbon drinkers wouldn't think of such sacrilege as adding water to the holy amber liquid.

Having said this, Maker's Mark markets an ice cube tray(?) that makes four ice "balls."  They're almost the size of a tennis ball and, because of their density and great surface area, they keep a drink very cold with very little dilution.

We have some of these ice ball makers and keep some of the frozen globes on hand because the grandchildren think they're awesome.  You could say...cool!

One of our granddaughters thought they were so neat she asked for her own ice ball tray.  Yep, she got it.

We have two and, of course, Brooke has hers and I can't really remember where they all came from.  I DO know we didn't get them via Maker's Mark.  Most likely yard sales, thrift stores, etc.  The ones we have are red and say "Maker's Mark" on them.

If you are interested and you want to _play_, here's a link to what they are:  ice ball mold.


----------



## caseydog (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't drink... as far as you know. I'm not a fan of Vodka, either, so I don't know why there is a bottle of it in my fridge. Who put that in there. 

I have a SS shaker with a strainer top, and it works fine. The pros use a SS shaker and a pint glass. Honestly, both work. 

My advice -- go with what you think you will like to use. Your drinks will taste exactly the same. The main reason to shake your cocktail is to chill it, and not dilute it too much. You can do that in an empty pickle jar, if that's what you have on hand. 

As James Bond would say, "Vodka Martini, shaken, not stirred." He never specifies what it should be shaken with. 

CD

BTW, Aston Martin used to be a customer of mine. If you want a DB9 to go with that shaker, I can hook you up.  

.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2017)

caseydog said:


> I don't drink... as far as you know. I'm not a fan of Vodka, either, so I don't know why there is a bottle of it in my fridge. Who put that in there.
> 
> I have a SS shaker with a strainer top, and it works fine. The pros use a SS shaker and a pint glass. Honestly, both work.
> 
> ...



Pretty snazzy shaker, CD.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 27, 2017)

Do shrimp cocktails count?


----------



## jennyema (Feb 27, 2017)

I have what Andy and others describe: a stainless steel shaker with a strainer top.  It works great.

When I'm making a martini, I let some water and ice sit in the shaker for a minute to get it really cold.  Then I dump that out, fill with ice and make the cocktail.


----------



## hikerman (Mar 2, 2017)

For about the last 25 years I have used a ss mixing glass with a pint glass to shake/mix cocktails and a strainer to um...strain. Works great! Ten years ago I was gifted one of the "one-piece" shakers. It was a complete failure. Sometimes old-school is better than "new and improved"!


----------

